# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ինչպես զարգացնել ՀՀ գյուղատնտեսությունը

## Adriano

Տնտեսության յուրաքանչյուր ճյուղ ունի իր ուրույն տեղը տնտեսության զարգացման և բնակչության կենսամակարդակի բարձրացման գործում: Տնտեսության ճյուղերը բազմաթիվ են` արդյունաբերություն, գյուղատնտեսություն և այլն: Այստեղ  կցանկանայի ներկայացնել  գյուղատնտեսությունը: Իհարկե տարածքային առումով ՀՀ-ն բարենպաստ չէ այնքան էլ գյուղատնտեսության տեսանկյունից: Այսինքն տարածքը ինքն իրենով ստեղծում է արգելքներ, այնուամենայնիվ կան վայրեր, որոնք բավականին նպաստավոր են: Գյուղատնտեսությունը համարում եմ տնտեսության երկրորդ ճյուղը ըստ կարևորության: Այս ճյուղով լուծվում է նախ երկրի այսպես կոչված պարենային անվտանգության, բնակչության զբաղվածության խնդիրը, հատկապես գյուղերի և փոքր քաղաքների բնակիչների համար:

Սակայն Հայաստանում այս ճյուղը գտնվում է վերջին տեղերում: Ինչպես գիտենք այս ոլորտում խնդիրները  շատ-շատ են: Հաշվի առնելով, որ սա բավականին ռիսկային ոլորտ է, քան ասենք պատրաստի շենքերը վարձով տալը կամ վաճառելը, համեմատաբար ռիսկային: Այստեղ խնդիրներ կա ինչպես հնացած տեխնիկայի և տեխնոլոգիաների հետ կապված, այնպես էլ տարածքների ճիշտ կառավարման մասով: Բացի այդ համապատասխան ռիսկային ոլորտում ֆինանսական միջոցների սակավության մասով լուրջ խնդիրներ կան: Պակասում է կառավարության աջակցությունը: 

Ես կցանկանայի լսել ձեր և հատկապես տնտեսագետների կարծիքը, այն հարցի շուրջ թե ինչպիսի ռեֆորմներ են պետք հայ գյուղը ր ընդհանրապես գյուղատնտեսական ոլորտը զարգացնելու նպատակով, այսպես կոչված մինի ռազմավարական ծրագիր կազմված մեր առաջարկություններով և հիմնավորումներով: Ռազմավարական ծրագիր քանի որ առանց հզոր գյուղատնտեսության անհնար է պատկերացնել ամուր տնտեսություն և հատկապես տնտեսական անվտանգություն: Սակայն սա միայն տնտեսական անվտանգության խնդիր չէ, սա նաև մեր սահմանային շրջանների խնդիրն է, իսկ մենք գիտենք թե սահմանային գյուղերում ինչ անտեր վիճակ է:

Օրինակ ամենապարզ խնդիրներից մեկը ենթակառույցների կամ այսպես կոչված ճանապարհների խնդիրն է, եկեք համաձայնենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ դրանք չեն նպաստում այս ոլորտի կայունությանը,այնպիսի ծանր վիճակ է ճանապարհների խնդիրը, որ  սա անշուշտ պետության խնդիրն է, սակայն ինչպես կազմակերպել աշխատանքը, որպեսզի այն լինի շահավետ: 
Խնդրեմ առաջարկեք ձեր կողմից այս ոլորտին վերաբերող խնդիրներ և քննարկենք:

----------

Gayl (09.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Շատ լավ թեմայա:Շատ կարևոր է գյուղացուն պարտքի տակ չքցելը, այսինքն բանկը փողա տալիս ու  դնումա վզին, դե արի տակից դուրս արի, որպեսզի գյուղացին կարողանա հող մշակել տեխնիկայա հարկավոր գյուղեր կան էն անտեր կտրող-փռթող գործիքով են խոտ հնձում, լուրջ խնդիր է ապրանքի իրացման հարցը, գյուղացին օր ու գիշեր չարչարվում ա, բայց էտ չարչարվածի փողը տալիսա բանկերին ու պարտքատերերին այսպիսով ստացվում ա որ էտ մարդը ապառիկա ապրում, այդպիսի պայմաններում չի կարող տնտեսություն զարգանալ, ջրի փող, հողի հարկ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ զիբիլ, կամ էլ կարողա տոննաներով ապրանքը մնա վրեն որովհետև չի ծախվում պահանջարկ չկա իրանք էլ բռնում են ջրի գնով հանձնում են գործարաններին կամ էլ մի քիչ թանկ վրացիներին, բայց էս վերջերս իմացա որ Արտաշատի խաղողը վրացիք չէին տարել ու էտ մարդիկ չգիտեին ինչ անեին, դրա համար սառնարաններ են պետք ամեն մեկ կամ երկու գյուղ պետք է ունենա հսկայական սառնարան, որ գյուղացին կարողանա իր ապրանքը տարբեր սեզոններին իրացնի, թե չէ ամեն մեկը հնարավորություն չունի ջերմոց սարքելու և այլն, ախր էնքան շատ են էտ խնդիրները:

----------


## Katka

Դե երեւի առաջնային պետք է հավատալ, որ վերջ ի վերջո տնտեսագիտական բուհերում լավ տնտեսագետներ կպատրաստեն, որոնք իբր թե կլինեն մեր ապագան :Smile: ...
Իմ համար մի մոդել է գործում` շուկայական մոդել: Պետք է հնարավորինս արագ անցնել այդ մոդելին: Այ, հենց այստեղ կարելի է նպաստավոր պայմամներ ստեղծել ՓՄՁ զարգացման համար, ինչպե՞ս, դե ես հակված չեմ կառավարության միջոցներով, այլ պետք է շուկայական դաշտը հնարավորինս նպաստավոր դարձնել եւ մեծ կոկորդիլոսներին վերացնել, որպեսզի փոքր ձեռնարկությունները կարողանան միջոցներ հայթայթել: Իսկ բանկերից արտասահման հոսող միջոցները մեր երկրում մնային: Առողջ բիզնես միջավայր, օլիգարխիայից մասնավորին անցում, մեր երկորւմ շատ են նույնացնում:
Բայց մի բան հաստատ, մեր երկրում գյուղատնտեսությունը վերջին տեղերում չի, այլ բան է, որ ոչ բոլոր հնարավորություններն ենք օգտագործում:Կարեւոր է նաեւ մրցունակության բարձրացումը միջազգային շուկայում:

----------

Askalaf (09.02.2010)

----------

